# Netflix down?



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

anyone having problems accessing netflix?


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes site is down.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

ok good to know it is not just me


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My Netflix is down as well -- other streaming sources tested, such as Amazon, BigStar are up.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

netflix.com is back but says streaming is down


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

this is the second time in 7 days that netflix has been down. i tried to call customer service and do to high volume of call the just hung up on me and said call back later.

does it go down alot i know 2 weeks ago i call about a disc and wasnt using streaming and the first thing that came up on the phone was a message that streaming was down on everything but pc's


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

how long was it down the last time?


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

It is still showing down for me.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

same here


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

..


> We're sorry, the Netflix website and the ability to instantly watch movies are both temporarily unavailable.
> 
> However, our shipping centers are continuing to send and receive DVDs so your order is in process as usual.
> 
> Our engineers are working hard to bring the site and ability to watch instantly back up as soon as possible. We appreciate your patience and, again, we apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. If you need further assistance, please call us at 1-877-445-6064.


I'm watching "The Harvest Project" on BigStar as we speak.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> how long was it down the last time?


dont know i never tried again that night


----------



## lotboy16 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya down here too on wii, windows media, and both 360's. I would guess it will be down at least another hour if not more. Sucky sucky stuff


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I wonder if they'll offer some kind of compensation for the inconvenience. Still down for me, at least the website now confirms it, where before it didn't even come up with the notice of apology or anything.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

if the website and streaming is down how would one add dvd's to their queue?


----------



## lotboy16 (Apr 26, 2009)

seriously u want compensation? You are so funny lol. Lets see its about $8-$15 a month. So break that down to so much per day and then so much per hour. We would get like a nickel. Remember how much credit DTV gives out for one day without service on HD only. So u may just wanna forget any kinda decent credit.


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Reminds me of the Andy Milonakis Netflix prank call:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Netflix back online.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

lotboy16 said:


> seriously u want compensation? You are so funny lol. Lets see its about $8-$15 a month. So break that down to so much per day and then so much per hour. We would get like a nickel. Remember how much credit DTV gives out for one day without service on HD only. So u may just wanna forget any kinda decent credit.


It usually is a small credit. I've gotten email from them in the past when streaming was down, telling me I could get a 2% credit by clicking a link to accept. I didn't do it myself, as I wasn't inconvenienced, but it was a nice gesture.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things."


----------



## lotboy16 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nick said:


> "Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things."


that is beautiful:hurah:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I haven't gotten an email yet, but they are offering a 3% credit for the outage.

http://www.lockergnome.com/theoracl...for-outage-offers-compensation/?dlvrit=158688


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I haven't gotten an email yet, but they are offering a 3% credit for the outage.
> 
> http://www.lockergnome.com/theoracl...for-outage-offers-compensation/?dlvrit=158688


I got their email this morning. You must click on the link to "activate" the refund.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Got the email as well. I'll generously allow Netflix to keep the 24 cents.


----------

